# Firefox ne veut pas fermer



## GGERARD (20 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
je viens de changer d'iMac et j'ai effectué une migration complète depuis l'ancien avec ensuite la mise à jour de Firefox ( 29.0.1) et d'OSX.( 10.9.3 )
Firefox refuse désormais de se fermer quand je désire éteindre mon iMac.
Je suis obligé de le forcer à quitter.
J'ai désinstallé Firefox puis je l'ai réinstallé à partir d'un nouveau téléchargement mais rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?
Merci pour votre aide
GGERARD


----------



## PDD (20 Mai 2014)

Essaye" FF aide information de dépannage, restaurer dans son état initial" on ne sait jamais...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

GGERARD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de changer d'iMac et j'ai effectué une migration complète


proprice à couacs  surtout si  OS differents

desinstaller reinstaller FF  en gardant les mêmes données ne sert à *rien* en general

tu verras très vite en testant ce  FF sur une autre session, session  crée par ce mac 
(pas sur un compte mac migré)
ou même via invité

car le coupable est souvent que un ou quelques fichiers dans la session
ca peut etre la plist de preference  mal encodée comme un  fichier dans le profile "repris"

il est vivement conseillé de partir sur des fichiers  vierges et neufs ( preferences, caches et profile) et de créer un profile FF par et pour ce mac
et reinstaller les extensions utilisées
en fait la seule chose qui compte vraiment ce sont les signets 
(qu'on peut importer)


----------



## GGERARD (20 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,
merci pour vos réponses.
Problème résolu
GGERARD


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

GGERARD a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> merci pour vos réponses.
> Problème résolu
> GGERARD



Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider et dès maintenant!

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
dire comment tu as réparé  serait utile pour les lecteurs suivants face au même souci
 changement de  plist FF dans session ?
( la réparation usuelle)
ou plus profond?

et ca
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## GGERARD (21 Mai 2014)

Pour commencer, je dis " Bonjour " et je réponds sans agressivité aucune à ta demande.
J'avais d'ailleurs l'intention de le faire mais je voulais tester ma modification auparavant  avant de donner ma réponse. ( modification faite hier )
Merci en tout cas pour ton aide qui m'a été précieuse.
Donc, j'ai simplement accédé aux fichiers de ma bibliothèque et j'ai supprimé le fichier :
org.mozilla.firefox.plist qui se trouve dans le dossier " Préférence ".
J'ai redémarré mon iMac et c'est tout.
Le fichier .plist se réinitialise ensuite tout seul.
Voilà.
Maintenant que le problème est officiellement résolu, je confirme par l'application de la procédure habituelle.
GGERARD


----------



## LC475 (30 Décembre 2016)

GGERARD a dit:


> Donc, j'ai simplement accédé aux fichiers de ma bibliothèque et j'ai supprimé le fichier : org.mozilla.firefox.plist qui se trouve dans le dossier " Préférence ".




Même souci et même solution, merci


----------

